# natural anabolics that work?



## Shraba (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys, so hopefully this is the right place first off, but I recently stoppe my search for steroids and was thinking about going a more natural route, natural or legal anabolics, now my question is have any of you used any and what did you think, OR, do you know of any that actually show potential.  I came across a few (ecdysterone and methoxy) but I've heard they're just a farce.  I realize that from natural/ legal anabolics that gains aren't going to be crazy, but id like to give a couple a try.  Any  positive feedback is welcome, thanks guys.
-J


----------



## Pinkbear (May 6, 2015)

Why did you stop looking for the juice. 
Sound like a quitter to me


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2015)

No such thing. Be serious. If there was would we all be injecting ourselves?


----------



## deadlift666 (May 6, 2015)

Food can be very anabolic.


----------



## Shraba (May 6, 2015)

Well to answer your question pinkbear, it's really, really hard, to find the good stuff in an extremely small Midwestern town, I've looked for quite a while now and haven't found any reliable leads.  Saying there's no such thing as natural anabolics is asinine, there are plenty, being a upcoming pharmacy major I know this however we aren't learning anything about them and I don't have reliable sources for knowledge.  Haha thank you deadlift666, that's very true but I was looking for other things, i like the answer though, made me laugh


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 6, 2015)

You say that as an upcoming pharmacy major you know that there are plenty of natural anabolics YET you also say that you don't have reliable sources for knowledge - your contradicting yourself pretty badly.

Also natural anabolics and LEGAL anabolics are 2 different things - SARMS for example are legal, but not natural, etc.

True natural anabolics don't exist - there is a reason why steroids were created in the first place.


----------



## bubbagump (May 6, 2015)

Sreakadrol And lne..


----------



## Shraba (May 6, 2015)

I do realize it sounds contradictory but the stage I'm at i don't have any reliable people to talk to, and okay, I thought I've heard of natural anabolics but I may be wrong, so what about legal anabolics then


----------



## Gt500face (May 6, 2015)

Trennnnn!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2015)

Shraba said:


> Well to answer your question pinkbear, it's really, really hard, to find the good stuff in an extremely small Midwestern town, I've looked for quite a while now and haven't found any reliable leads.  Saying there's no such thing as natural anabolics is asinine, there are plenty, being a upcoming pharmacy major I know this however we aren't learning anything about them and I don't have reliable sources for knowledge.  Haha thank you deadlift666, that's very true but I was looking for other things, i like the answer though, made me laugh


Thank you for telling me my statement is asinine. Good first impression.

If you know so well then why are you asking? Please tell us about these legal and natural anabolics...

If you say trib you will be laughed out of here...

Closest thing to what you are asking about is mk-2866 or ostarine. Comparable to a low dose trt. Not an actual cycle..

So again there is no comparison to test deca tren drol etc... none.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> Trennnnn!!!





Someone say tren ?  


Yes please!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2015)

Tren is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. Or at least jacked.


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 6, 2015)

I had pretty good results with ostarine.


----------



## Paolos (May 6, 2015)

I agree with DL666 stick with food until you are deserving of anabolics. The anabolic gods
always deliver!


----------



## Seeker (May 6, 2015)

My jizz is definitely a natural anabolic. Who wants? PM me for prices.


----------



## AlphaD (May 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Someone say tren ?



Ooh How I miss that bitch and want her back.


----------



## Yaya (May 6, 2015)

Post not and make friends on an open board...

Jk.. be patient


----------



## Pounds (May 7, 2015)

Steak and eggs!  No legal ones.....go get TRT?


----------

